# Blonde joke of the day



## matt.m (Oct 13, 2006)

*A blonde and brunette sit watching the 5 'o' clock news where a man is threatning to jump off a bridge.

The blonde says to the brunette i bet you $100 that he doesn't jump the brunette replies "ok i bet you $100 that he does jump."

Sure enough the man jumped off of the bridge and killed himself.

The blonde gets out $100 and gives it to the brunette.

The brunette says "i can't take your money."

"Why not?" replied the blonde.

"Because i watched the 12 '0' clock news and he was on then so i knew that he was going to jump."

The blonde replied "i watched the 12 'o' clock news as well but i didn't think that he would jump again."*


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 13, 2006)

OMG, I love being blonde!


----------

